# Dica



## idicbr

Olá,

Como eu poderia traduzir dica para o espanhol? Dica é uma palavra bastante usada no Brasil, com o sentido de uma pequena informação, uma pequena indicação ou um pequeno conselho. Por exemplo, “dica de moda”, “dica de filme”, “dica de website”, etc. “*Indicación*” seria o mais correto?

Existe alguma gíria com esse significado?

Obrigado pela atenção. Abraços a todos.

---

¡Hola!

  Cómo yo podría traducir Dica al español? Dica es una palabra muy utilizada en Brasil, significando una pequeña información, una pequeña indicación o pequeño consejo. Por ejemplo “_dica_ de moda”, “_dica_ de película”, “_dica_ de sitio web”, etc. “*Indicación*” seria correcto?

 Existe alguna jerga con ese significado?

Gracias por la atención. Abrazos a todos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Esta página tiene un traductor en la parte superior, ¿por qué no le da un vistazo?

Vea aquí.

¡Pase buenas tardes!

Estefanía


----------



## Javibus

Dica (pt.) = consejo (Esp.)


----------



## idicbr

Disculpe, Estefania.


  Antes de escribir la pregunta le di un vistazo pero me pareció que “pista” no se adapta a lo que necesito traducir. Creo que “indicación” es lo más adecuado pero aún estoy en duda. Es decir, ¿es correcto decir “pistas de moda” o “pistas de películas”?

¿Qué sería lo más utilizado en Latinoamérica?


O sería mejor optar por la neutralidad de “indicaciones de moda” o “indicaciones de películas”. Esa es la duda. Una palabra coloquial me parece más adecuada…  ¿es “pista” esa palabra?


Gracias por su atención.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

idicbr said:


> Disculpe, Estefania.
> 
> 
> Antes de escribir la pregunta le di un vistazo pero me pareció que “pista” no se adapta a lo que necesito traducir. Creo que “indicación” es lo más adecuado pero aún estoy en duda. Es decir, ¿es correcto decir “pistas de moda” o “pistas de películas”?
> 
> ¿Qué sería lo más utilizado en Latinoamérica?
> 
> 
> O sería mejor optar por la neutralidad de “indicaciones de moda” o “indicaciones de películas”. Esa es la duda. Una palabra coloquial me parece más adecuada… ¿es “pista” esa palabra?
> 
> 
> Gracias por su atención.


 
Para su contexto, tips de moda...etc., sería lo más adecuado, por lo menos es lo que se escucha en dichos casos. También concuerdo con consejos pero sólo para el contexto consejos de moda.

Saludos.


----------



## idicbr

De acuerdo, Estefanía.

Tips (a pesar de estar en inglés) me parece adecuado al contexto. Creo que los hispanohablantes lo entenderán de pronto.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola:
Sé que tips es un anglisismo pero, créame que se usa muchooo, creo que mucho más que pista y consejo práctico para XXXX. No se preocupe que los hispanohablantes lo van a entender al acto. Mire estos contextos:

-Pistas para el cuidado del cabellos.
-Consejos prácticos para el cuidado del cabello.
-Tips para el cuidado del cabello.

-Pistas para escoger las mejores películas.
-Consejos prácticos para escoger las mejores películas.
-Tips para escoger las mejores películas.

...

Otra palabra que cabe bien en estos contexto es recomendaciones.

Ahora tiene muchas palabras, personalmente creo que suenan bien.

E.P.


----------



## Tomby

Javibus said:


> Dica (pt.) = consejo (Esp.)


----------



## idicbr

De acuerdo, Estefanía, tienes razón: realmente suena muy bien. Utilizaré esas "tips".

¡Muchísimas gracias por su atención (y también a Javibus y Tombatossals)!

Saludos de Brasil.


----------



## Lgpe

Creo que podría usarse "ayudita", encaja bastante bien.
Me darías una ayudita con la moda/las películas/los sitios web?

Una gíria sería "dar una mano" pero son mas palabras.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Depende del contexto, pero en general _consejo_ cumple la misma función que _dica_.


----------



## Antartika

¿Y no podría ser "apunte"/"apuntes"? La opción "consejos" también es viable, al menos a mi parecer.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Yo no estoy de acuerdo con el uso de palabras extranjeras en el idioma (cualquiera que sea) si existen palabras nativas correspondientes. Pero es casi imposible evitarlas y en muchos casos si uno no las usa pasa a "sonar" raro.

Pero no veo la misma preocupación en Estados Unidos, pais que más exporta extranjerismos (sí la hay en Inglaterra) quizás porque el inglés, idioma anglo sajón, es "plagado" de latinismos. Y el inglés es el idioma dominante en el mundo hacen más de 60 años.

Asi, en que pese nuestra inconformidad con los extranjerismos vamos a seguir conviviendo con ellos todavía por largo tiempo.

Preparémonos para entender palabras en chino.


----------



## Jachaleon

Hola:

Dica en español puede ser recomendación o consejo.

Saludes,
León


----------



## Kutz

Yo tampoco soy partidaria del uso de anglicismos, sobre todo cuando hay palabras propias del idioma que se puedan utilizar. 

Consejos sobre moda, consejos sobre cine, consejos sobre... ¿No te parece que encaja en los contextos que has mencionado?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

En mi opinión, "consejo" y "dica" son cosas distintas.

"Pista" está más proximo de "dica" pero no es exactamente lo mismo. "Tip" refleja "dica" de forma exacta, pero en otro idioma. Al parecer no hay en español una palabra exacta para traducir "dica".


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> En mi opinión, "consejo" y "dica" son cosas distintas.
> 
> "Pista" está más proximo de "dica" pero no es exactamente lo mismo. "Tip" refleja "dica" de forma exacta, pero en otro idioma. Al parecer no hay en español una palabra exacta prara traducir "dica".


 
Substantivo, realmente, também não conheço. Mas, no mesmo tom informal, existe _'pasar el dato' _para _'dar uma dica'_, creio eu.


----------



## FerGilmour

WhoSoyEu said:


> En mi opinión, "consejo" y "dica" son cosas distintas.
> 
> "Pista" está más proximo de "dica" pero no es exactamente lo mismo. "Tip" refleja "dica" de forma exacta, pero en otro idioma. Al parecer no hay en español una palabra exacta para traducir "dica".




Veo que las dudas persisten a través de los años, por algo he llegado hasta aquí seis años después y luego de haber cometido todo tipo de atrocidades en mis traducciones. Mi opinión coincide completamente con la tuya, WhoSoyEu. ¡Al menos con la que tenías en 2009!

Volviendo a tomar al inglés como intermediario de verificación, "pista" es "clue". Y "dica" es "tip". Alguien debiera corregir el traductor, bajo ningún concepto "dica" es "pista", con o sin inglés en el medio.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

FerGilmour said:


> Veo que las dudas persisten a través de los años, por algo he llegado hasta aquí seis años después y luego de haber cometido todo tipo de atrocidades en mis traducciones. Mi opinión coincide completamente con la tuya, WhoSoyEu. ¡Al menos con la que tenías en 2009!
> 
> Volviendo a tomar al inglés como intermediario de verificación, "pista" es "clue". Y "dica" es "tip". Alguien debiera corregir el traductor, bajo ningún concepto "dica" es "pista", con o sin inglés en el medio.


Estamos de acuerdo, Fer.


----------

